# Finsa board tension problems



## dohertycarpentry (31 Jan 2022)

Anyone else using Finsa Superpan sheets for their units? I'm having awful bother with board tension this past 12 months. Now I have to rough cut to 5mm oversize and then cut a straight edge and then cut to final sizes. I'm cutting on a 3.2m Sicar panel saw.


----------



## peterleyton (29 Dec 2022)

Same here mate. I’m using a lot of finsa laminated mdf and yes it is very bad sometimes. 
How do you store your boards?


----------

